# new dark pigment on Jasper's eye



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper has had a black freckle looking thing on the inner corner of his left eye for about 6 months. When It first started I showed it to the vet who said, it is not raised, don't worry, it's like an age spot (Jasper is four.) In six months it has doubled in size, it is still not raised. This is his eye that tears more. 

I showed it to her again today. She is leaving the practice we go to (I love her and I'm very sad- it is possible I will follow her for some things but it is a lot further away) so I asked her opinion on it as well as all the other things on both dogs since I am worried it will be some time before I have good repore with another vet. She still thought it was probably just an age spot, but thought if I was worried I could take him to a dermatologist. So should I? 

Has anyone had any experience with changing pigment? I am of course concerned that Jasper will have to go through a biopsy, and also a bit concerned about the cost associated with going to specialists who love to test...but on the other hand, if it is melanoma, it would be good to catch it early. What would you do if your vet really thought there was no concern, but to be safe suggested a consult? 

I will try and get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Is it just a change in his pigment? Is the skin around his eye light but it's turning dark? I wonder if it's possible that his skin pigment is changing just like they change hair color. I'm not sure what I'd do. If it isn't raised, maybe it's nothing. You'll have to figure out if you need to go to the specialist to ease your mind or if you're okay waiting and see what happens.


----------



## Lindzarie (Jun 30, 2008)

since it is growing my guess would be that it is an wound that isn't healing.

Several options I have heard of are that it could be a small metal object that is actually causing a rust ring in the eye

or it could be a wound that isn't healing properly.

or it could be a cyst in the eye. I have read that if it moves like when the dog is on its back or standing up or whatever gravity changes the position of the spot. normally cysts aren't anything to worry about unless the eye becomes inflamed.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Missy-
Maybe this link will help-I was thinking it sounds like the "mucocutaneous hypopigmentation" one-and it just sounds like just a spot on the area. I could definitely be wrong though.http://www.drjwv.com/faq/?view=46&name=Pigment%20Changes


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great link Beth. Thank you.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Gosh Missy, I'm sorry. I know how worried you probably are. Is there a dermatologist near you. You could take him in but before I would let him do a biopsy I would really want to know that there is a real concern. Hopefully he can re-assure you that it is just fine.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope you can get a picture of it. I'd like to see what you mean. In Chinese Cresteds (nekkids) they will start with perfect skin but by about 3 years old they will be getting spots on their skin. Not the lovely spotted skin that some have but they look like age spots somaybe that is all it is. Phoebe is four and is starting to get some. I've had melanomas removed from Chingy before and they are dark, uneven borders and raised. She has plenty of age spots on her skin but you want to watch dogs for the same things that we watch our skin for. 

I'll be curious to see your picture. Phoebs also has a darker spot that showed on the skin in the corner of her eye about 6 months ago. I tried to get pics but my camera battery needs charging. :frusty: I'll try again later once I get it charged.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

((((((((((Jasper and Missy)))))))))))))
We hope everything is OK


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so here is a close up. you can see that it is always wet there. It is also possible that I or the groomer could have knicked him at one point. It started as just a spot on the lower corner and now as you can see it is growing. but it is not raised. you can also see how fair his skin is.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and here's one of my favorite pictures of Jas from a few years ago...when his eye was all pink

This is the melt-my-heart photo


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> and here's one of my favorite pictures of Jas from a few years ago...when his eye was all pink
> 
> *This is the melt-my-heart photo*


 I love that photo too!
Hope everything is OK :grouphug:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> so here is a close up. you can see that it is always wet there. It is also possible that I or the groomer could have knicked him at one point. It started as just a spot on the lower corner and now as you can see it is growing. but it is not raised. you can also see how fair his skin is.


Missy, I think, if it were me, I'd want a dermatologist to look at it. It may be nothing serious, but it doesn't just look like pigment, and why take chances?

Of course, we will ALL look at him on Saturday for you, and give you our COMPLETELY uneducated opinions!<g>


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Missy, I'm sorry to say that I would feel better if a dermo. looked at it too.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy, I agree you can have a dermatologist look at it to be sure if you are concerned. Here are the best shots I could get of Phoebs.

Here is the left eye. Check the inside corner for dark spot. 









Here is the right eye for comparison.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you guys know me!!!! we will be going. I would worry too much otherwise. But it's nice to have the support, and on the off chance someone said "oh I know exactly what that is..." Christy, what Phoebs has is what it looked like at first.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper will be seen tomorrow at 10a. I happened to ask for the day off because I thought we were having some trees planted. But they came today.so Jasper gets taken to the dermatologist tomorrow. I will feel much better knowing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Jasper will be seen tomorrow at 10a. I happened to ask for the day off because I thought we were having some trees planted. But they came today.so Jasper gets taken to the dermatologist tomorrow. I will feel much better knowing.


Oh, shucks. So we don't all get to give you our opinions first!<g>


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Missy, I hope everything checks out okay at the dermatologist. Cody's skin has the patchwork of a cow and, within the past few months, has developed a spot like that near his eye. I too thought it was a bruise to start with but the texture of the skin is the same as everywhere else - just darkening. At least this way you can stop worrying. Well okay, not stop worrying per se, just have a stronger argument that everything is fine when you do worry.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, I hope it is nothing and everything checks out fine tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

krandall said:


> Oh, shucks. So we don't all get to give you our opinions first!<g>


Bummer! I wanted to guess subdural hematoma. Whatever DO I have this amateur medical license for anyways?? :bounce: :laugh:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you guys can still give your opinions today!!! that way I can go in armed with info.

Christy, I will have to look that up--something to do with blood!



> Whatever DO I have this _amateur medical license_ for anyways??


In my family we call that an "AAD" said with a jewish accent "Also A Doctor"


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Now you and Christy have me thinking. I wonder how many dogs with black faces could have this and we have never noticed.
Can't wait to hear tomorrow that everything is fine!! You are right to go!
xxoox


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

We're thinking about you this morning. Hope all goes well at the dermatologist.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh dear! this is why I hate specialists... almost 700 dollars later and no real answers. For his eye, she pretty much said what my vet said. It's flat, but darkly pigmented and sort of uneven edges. could be nothing, but maybe an opthamologist should check it out that way if they did want to do a biopsy they are used to dealing with the eye area. But she did a test to check his tear production and had to check his ears and remove the hair and show me how to clean. So Jasper came to $305 (145 for just walking in the door) But because I was there, I asked her to look at Cash's ears that are always infected. Well she thought his air canals were toughening and that he needed a cytology too, and medicine for inflammation and cleaning too... his came to $380 as his ear inflammation was much further along and they had to a CBC cause they want to put him on a steroid for his ear. (CBC was perfect) But she waved the $9. registration fee for Cash. :eyebrows: 

So, do I go to an opthamologist, who will want to do their own set of specialty tests? I just don't know... I think I will see if my Vet can talk me through this. I feel a little like a fool for spending so much to have so little knowledge.

but for you recreational doctors out there here is the list of things I will be looking up, as she thought they may be what was going on with Jasper's eyes...

Macular Pigmentation 
Lentigines (something usually seen on cats) 
Nevi
and the scary one of course why I brought him in Melanoma. 

Oh and by the way, they both have allergic skin, Jasper she said would do better with a bit more hair cause he has no pigment but that he would be less itchy and pink in a puppy cut. Cash's ears are best kept short for circulation. Thank you Dr. Ka-ching!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Missy, I'm sorry that you didn't get any answers. I meant to write to you yesterday that I thought you should see an ophthalmologist instead of a dermatologist for his pigment. I don't understand why macular pigmentation would be on an eyelid instead of just the macula. (I have to go look this up!!) I also have seen nevus on the macula-they are flat pigmented areas on the macula. Usually these are considered benign, but are watched to see if they increase in size-if so then they need to be checked out more thoroughly. My concern would be that the area is getting larger rather quickly-I know in a person that warrents a closer look. I think if it were me I'd take him to the opthalmologist. I'm a non-practicing RN(now) who worked for ophthalmologists for many years and my husband is an optometrist who does alot of medical management( and I occasionally work with him) so I've seen a fair amount of pigmented spots. I know these specialists cost a fortune,but I think I would get it checked out.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Missy, I just did some research online and it looks like most are suggesting that unless the pigmented area is raised (which you said it was flat)-that it may just be normal pigment (age spot,etc). Did they give you the name of an ophthalmologist or do you have a vet school near you? I think that if you call them and explain what it is, maybe they can tell you whether they think it is something they need to see.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jocelyn, thank you for an educated opinion. I feel like I have no choice to check it out. But it makes me feel better that you think an opthalmologists is a reasonable specialist for this. I guess I just felt it is on his skin, not under the lid or on the eye... so it makes me feel more confident knowing that you as a RN have seen this sort of thing. it is growing quite fast. Luckily, we have pet insurance....so some of this might be paid for.

Oh thanks for checking, we have tufts here close by. I am pretty sure no one would say it is ok without seeing it. But maybe a school would be the way to go. This dermatologist was quite intrigued took pictures to share with her human derm friends.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't you just love it when medical people find something "intriguing" but are clueless in terms of what to do about it?

Sorry to hear it was an expensive and (relatively) fruitless afternoon. I hope you can find out something more definitive from the opthamologist!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks Karen. I may need to get the name of your Vet as my vet is leaving the practice and it may be a bit to far to travel for routine things.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, I am sorry that it turned out to be an expensive trip without any resolution. I do hope that the ophthalmologist would be able to put all your worries to rest.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Missy, I'm sorry you're going through all this with Jasper. I hope Jocelyn's right and it's nothing important.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

But, it really wasn't totally a useless trip. I'm sorry it ended up so expensive though. It's good that all ears got checked and especially Cash'es. 
A bit confusing about Cash'es coat, lol.
Thinking about you GF!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Aw...sorry it was such expensive with no real results. I think it's likely normal age pigment change but it's great you care enough to get to the bottom of things. Hope it's just nothing.


----------



## Lindzarie (Jun 30, 2008)

wait that pic confused me. Is the spot in his eye or on the skin around out?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

it is on the skin around it. The dermatologist wanted the opthamologist to see it for two reasons...if it is possible that something with the tear duct is causing discoloration, and two if it did need to be biopsied or removed best to have someone who deals with the eye and could keep his eye the same shape. amazing thing, my vet is going to go with me on her day off to the opthamologist.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, Missy, sounds like your vet is very fond of you and Jasper! That's great!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

That is one amazing vet! I can understand why you are so attached to her.

I sure do hope it turns out to be nothing. Waiting for good news.

Beverly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Sheri and Beverly. She says it's to be sure I don't get talked into tests in procedures I don't need! she knows what a softy I am when it comes to the boys.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy, your Vet is one in a million, I'd drive to her no matter where she move. Most vets recommend test or specialist just to be on the safe side, I trust my old county vet who has seen it all and I ask him “what would you do if it was your dog”.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I will take Jasper to the Opthamologist tomorrow. My vet is truly great. I have to think of a special thank you gift for her (any ideas?) 

The odd thing is, this morning the spot looks a bit smaller...could this be like a cyst only flat? perhaps it's just less wet and looks smaller. 

Carole, I could keep Cash's coat long, just his ears short for circulation... LOL he would look like a black Chow.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*update!*

well... as with the dermatologist- I know more about Jasper's eyes than I need to-- and as I describe what I was told, I am trying to remind myself that all is actually ok, but with all medical terminology it can sound scary.

The most important thing is we are going to continue to watch the lesion. She really felt it was just normal abnormal hyperpigmentation. it was just on the surface and she also said it was flat. He also had some anterior capsule pigmentation on both lenses and felt that that supported the case that it was just freckles. But like the dermatologist, found it intriguing. She said if it continues to grow, becomes raised or bothersome to Jasper we will biopsy to rule out Melanoma/melancytoma.

The most important thing she said, when I asked "in worst case scenario, we wait and do nothing, and it is malignant, do I risk it metastisizing to other areas, when it could have been prevented?" she said, that usually melignacies in that area do not spread to other areas. So that we really can take a wait and see.

Unrelated, he was also diagnosed with follicular conjunctivitis (little bumps on his third eyelid) and is on drops for a month. likely allergy related. My regular vet can recheck. Apparently this is something that normally happens in younger dogs.

The thing that I maybe didn't want to know, but she said was not to worry about it, was he has "incipient posterior suture cataracts" She said it is so slight it is not effecting his vision and may not even progress. If I were looking for paper work she would have to mark it as incipient cataracts on the Cerf Documents, but she really felt that it was just Jasper's lens and not a cataract condition, she will recheck that too. Once again,like the lesion something about it was intriguing to her. I guess it was not shaped normally. So I need to go do some refreshing on info on Havs and cataracts. But she, and my vet were nothing but positive about this.

But everything else was fine, pressure, reaction, vision. It was a much more satisfying visit, as they answered all the questions and much more reasonably priced. And my boy was Cerf Tested to boot.

But-- you know, there is so much we don't know that is going with our Havs. so many specialties... probably never would have known about the conjuctivitis as he is no more runny than normal, but apparently it is uncomfortable. And I had made the decision not to Cerf Test them as they are not breeding...but now we have a base line. But like us, we probably have a bunch of things going on with us that we don't know about either... is it good to know, or can you know too much.

sorry for the long report.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Missy, I am so glad they did not think the hyperpigmentation was serious, but it was good you went to put your mind at rest. The other things are minor and it sounds like he will be just fine!! Maybe the conjunctivitis was causing his eye to tear more, or was it in both eyes? Seems if it is allergy related it would be in both eyes. Anyway, you're right about us probably not knowing many things that are going on in our bodies, too. Don't they say, "Ignorance is bliss!"


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

At least you have a handle on it . Hoping it all works out. Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy, I'm glad to hear the opth didn't find anything serious. Don't stress on the rest, if he's not concerned you needn't be either!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Big hugs, Missy...for all of you. Sometimes a bit of knowledge really is a double edged sword....I often feel that way about my DH and his health problems.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jocelyn thanks again for your educated assessment. It is so hard to understand everything. The conjuntivitis is in both eyes and is not the same as pink eye and not contagious. has something to do with the folicals getting infected. I am somewhat relieved about the lesion around his eye...I have had three vets (one I love, one I think really knew her stuff, and one that was more interested in his ears...LOL) say not to worry...yet. 

I will need to ask my vet (who was with me and marvelous) to explain what was so unique and interesting but un-bothersome about Jaspers Cataracts...they showed them to me and I could barely see them, but they looked like little ghost like propellers. 

In the little I read last night, the thing that seemed to recur was easier to correct cataracts if caught early, but surgery did not seem to even be on this Dr's mind. 

Well, the boys are off getting about 3 inches of fluff trimmed off... instruction to leave enough to protect their eyes from the sun! Thanks all for listening to me. I write all I do just in case it can help some one else.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

It sounds like all good news Missy. I'm sure that between your doctors they would have been honest with you about his condition and told you if there was something to worry about.
I know it's easy to say not to worry, but you are such a good mom, and always on top of your boys health, try to relax and enjoy your boys.

Beverly


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this with us. It is difficult not to worry, easy to say and hard to do!! Hugs to you!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Missy I am glad this is good news. I hope the lesion will go away as mysteriously as it appeared.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy to know that it is nothing serious and all is well. It is so hard not to worry. I hope you can breath easy now.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy, I too am happy to hear there is nothing serious going on. 
So, you decided to get the fluff trimmed? Your statement about leaving bangs to protect their eyes from the sun is interesting. Did the eye doc. mention anything about doing this? So many of us pull all their hair back in top knots without leaving bangs and I'm just wondering.........


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

mellowbo said:


> Missy, I too am happy to hear there is nothing serious going on.
> So, you decided to get the fluff trimmed? Your statement about leaving bangs to protect their eyes from the sun is interesting. Did the eye doc. mention anything about doing this? So many of us pull all their hair back in top knots without leaving bangs and I'm just wondering.........


I am wondering about this now as well since Augie is one of those with his hair all pulled back. Now wondering if it should be trimmed so he can see but still have enough to sort of shield his eyes. Though, so far this spring, shielding his eyes from the sun has not been an issue! Lordy, is it EVER going to stop raining???


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I too am interested in knowing if we should be leaving some bangs to shade our Havs eyes. In thinking about it, sometimes Panda will blink alot if I have her hair pulled back and its really sunny outside - maybe the overlay of bangs is a good thing?


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

No animals were harmed in the taking of these pictures..........lol, I just had to hold her hair down and out of the way. She really doesn't enjoy having her picture taken anyway. I hope these help a little bit. Keep in mind her pigment around her eyes was lighter when she was younger and has darkened considerably with her age.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I love the look of the pulled back hair, however I am now thinking of doing some bangs on the front and pulling back the rest...I can see how that might protect the eyes, would love to hear more on this! Thanks Flynn


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, I didn't actually discuss this with the opthamologist. But it just made sense to me. And I seem to remember I'm my Hav books that they all mentioned the profuse coat falling over their faces protected them from the Cuban sun. I am not sure if I had managed to keep them in full coat if I would cut thier bangs. I mean of the thousands of havs on this forum Jasper seems to be the only one to have a freckle around his eye. And even the derm and opthamologist had never seen this before. Just my unique liitle boy. I still wonder if it is part of the changing color thing. 

Jenn, that looks like natural eye pigment not a splotch look Jas has. But she has beatifil eye liner. Lol.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy, Thanks for sharing with us. I'm late catching up on the forum news and I worry also about things that turn out to be nothing - but have to know they are not serious! I hope you are feeling better about the boys. My vet does pull Cicero's hair forward and tells me to let the bangs fall over his eyes because they will help protect his eyes from the bright sun. She believes this breed has and needs the bangs to fall over their face. I do the topknot because I love to see his eyes. I have noticed however that if I don't do a topknot for a few days that he doesn't tear as much!! Now this will give me something to worry about...lol


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah I looked at his "freckle" and that is the first one I have seen like it. Did the dermatologist take any kind of biopsy or skin scrape? Or can it have anything to do with tear staining? I know it bothers you, it would bother me too. I agree that Izzy's is natural pigment. Is that area, where the splotch is, raised or irritated in any way? All in all it could be just a freckle


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm late to the update, Missy. I'm glad it sounds like all is well and that you caught the conjunctivitis.

I have heard of a few Havs with posterior sutures, and that is just a case of "seams" forming (like on a baseball) at the time the lens is being formed inutero and I believe it is always outside of the dog's vision, but I've never heard if *incipient* posterior suture cataracts. Ignore the word "cataracts" because that is a scary buzz word but it doesn't necessarily have anything to do with cataracts that block vision, but the word "incipient" means beginning and I hadn't ever heard of sutures beginning later in life. I'd like to learn more about this.

Jenn, that is gorgeous pigmentation!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jenn, the dermatologist, opthamologist and my PCV (lol, I made that up, primary care vet) felt at this point a biopsy was not warranted, but that we would re-check it in 4 months and if it has grown or became raised at all we would biopsy it then. One of the things that is bothersome to me, is that she(the opthamologist) said it is an almost impossible place to remove it if it had to be removed. But she did say "usually" things in the eye area stay there and don't spread. I know me, and I am pretty sure in 4 months I will have them do a biopsy...because I need to know if it is malignant or not. I just worry that my beautiful little boy will end up looking like bait in pit bull ring.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Kimberly, thanks for telling me about "Posterior Sutures." I will mention this to her on the 4 month recheck. She was going to do research on Havs because she said this was also unlike anything she had ever seen, so she wanted to see if there was something particular to Havs (and their beautiful almond shaped eyes.) She said that it was so slight...she would have to wrestle with what to call it if she had to do a cerf certificate because she doubted it was real cataracts.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

I would do the biopsy too. Like you, I would absolutely need to know. I know you are keeping a watchful eye on it. Keep us posted. Sorry I couldn't be of more help. 

Kimberly~yes she does have pretty pigmentation. Like Missy, I think it looks like eyeliner too, all she needs is some stilettos and she will be a diva! LOL.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy said:


> Hi Kimberly, thanks for telling me about "Posterior Sutures." I will mention this to her on the 4 month recheck. She was going to do research on Havs because she said this was also unlike anything she had ever seen, so she wanted to see if there was something particular to Havs (and their beautiful almond shaped eyes.) She said that it was so slight...she would have to wrestle with what to call it if she had to do a cerf certificate because she doubted it was real cataracts.


Unlike anything she's ever seen? Interesting.

Since you've mentioned "real cataracts", I wanted to point out that anything that shows up on the lens that is opaque, including a small little particle that never develops into something that blocks the dog's vision will be marked as a cataract. In humans, it seems the only time the word "cataracts" are used is when it does effect the vision, so it has become quite the buzz word that sets panic into the hearts of Hav owners when they see the word 'cataract' on an OFA test result. Of all the Havs I've seen with posterior sutures, they get marked as "cataract, significance unknown" and then are CERF'd annually to verify (and prove) that it doesn't change as the dog ages. Unless Jasper's "incipient" version is something totally different, I doubt you have anything to worry about on that particular item.

If your opthamologist wants to contact one on this side of the country, I know that my local canine opthamologist wanted to get permission to pull the CERF results of all of my Havs for a report she was doing specific to Havs. Unfortunately, it was a last minute request and I was out of town at the time she wanted the info. I didn't connect with her until after her research was done and this was a couple of years ago. I have only gone to her twice, so it isn't like she even knows me or my dogs. She just looked me up as a Hav breeder who had used her services once. Anyway, all that to say, she may have some insight to share with your opthamologist.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*update!*

I took Jasper for his 3 week check in for the folicular conjuntivitis today with my regular vet, a little early cause she is going to be out of commission for a while while she switches jobs. And it is all cleared up!!! so one thing to cross off Jasper's eye list! We will continue the steroid drops as prescribed to make sure it does not come back. I mentioned to her that I thought the 'freckle' looked smaller too... and she said she was gonna say the same thing but didn't want to get me too excited. We agreed that possibly the steroids brought down some allergic swelling so that it just looked smaller...but it definitely is no bigger.

I also asked her to explain the posterior suture cataracts and what was so intriguing. She said that, the way it is located is somewhere between the posterior suture and where they would be if it was an incipient cataract. It is identical in both eyes...so she really felt it was just the way he was built. but good to know it is there so we can watch for signs of it getting worse. but she doubts it will.

so that is my boys promising update--- oh, and Cash's ears are no longer inflamed-- and we agreed that we don't need to keep Cash on steroids permanently.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Super glad to hear the good news. thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2::clap2:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Glad to hear the boys are doing better!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hooray for the good news! :rockon:


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

You've had some busy vet trips! So glad to hear all is well in the eye and ear department. Isn't it amazing the specialties avaiable for dogs now? They probably need as much training as the human versions, and charge so much less...........


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:

Great News Missy!!!

Also, on the bang thing. I usually do the top knot but one day I had it all hanging down in Vinny's face, ala natural. He ran out the back door and straight into a hugh palm tree trunk! It even left a wet mark where his nose hit so hard. So much for leaving it down, at least for me. I think the compromise is the top knot with bangs or all cut short on top of the head, with bangs. I felt so bad for my boy. That really had to hurt!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Poor Vinny Carole! yup I agree, if it aint broke don't fix it.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Good news Missy! I am so glad. Ouch poor thing smacking that tree.


----------

